# CPO mating...



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

I got CPO's from Frank few days ago.. Today, when I got home I saw cpo molt on gravel, so I put some food on the tank and started counting the cpo's. When I counted no. 2, it's grabbing another CPO upside down, I thought it was eating the newly molted cpo.. Haha.. Here is the funny part, I panic and looked at the bottom cpo still moving so I grabbed a spoon trying to separate them... The male is grabbing the other one very tight.. then i just thought "Hey! maybe its mating! I phoned frank and googled cpo mating and Its a false alarm, they're just mating not eating.. ). I took a pic I might post it in few days!


----------

